# Recommendations for speed trainers in OC?



## maestroFRSM (Mar 19, 2022)

Looking for speed/agility trainer in OC- any recs?


----------



## megnation (Mar 19, 2022)

maestroFRSM said:


> Looking for speed/agility trainer in OC- any recs?











						Left Coast Sports Performance — Left Coast CrossFit | Fitness | Personal Training | Sports Performance | Weightlifting
					

Our daily CrossFit workout classes focus on developing our members into well-rounded athletes by incorporating weight-lifting, metabolic conditioning, plyometrics and simple gymnastics.




					www.leftcoastcrossfit.com


----------

